# Koidiebe



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2006)

Moin moin,

heute in der Nordwestzeitung:







500 Euro wurden zur Belohnung angegeben, ich hoffe man findet die Sch.....

viele Grüße

Dieter


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2006)

wahnsinn!!!! 
wenn man sich das durchliest, dann war das kein Fachings-Scherz mehr!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2006)

Tja, 

armer Horni.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

das tönt nach 'Klau im Auftrag', das gibt es jetzt immer mehr. Bei mir ist mal über Nacht der gesamte Bestand an Zwergseerosen verschwunden. Noch dreister sind sie bei meinem Cousin vorgegangen. Der ist Bonsai-Hobbyzüchter und hatte ein paar wirklich schöne Exemplare in seinem Garten stehen. Die haben sie ihm über Nacht geklaut. Mitten im Wohngebiet aus einem 600 qm großen Garten, der von allen Seiten einsehbar ist. Die Bonsais standen keine 10 Meter vom Haus weg. 

Werner


----------

